
Satya Nadella: 'We clearly missed the mobile phone' - clumsysmurf
http://mashable.com/2016/10/25/satya-nadella-we-missed-the-mobile-phone
======
PhilWright
I would argue that they did not miss mobile phones so much as poorly execute
on it. They knew mobile phones were an opportunity from the outset and made
multiple attempts at gaining traction. But all the attempts missed. How many
versions of Windows did they try out for the phone?

I have a Lumina phone running Windows 10 and it is a great phone. But it is
way too late. Just because they know they need to be in AR/VR does mean they
will be able to execute on it and win.

------
kinkdr
I remember a friend having a windows phone years before iPhone was introduced.

It had a resistive touchscreen, and the UI was basically Windows in smaller
screen.

So, no they didn't miss, they just didn't have what it takes to make it
happen. They had to wait for someone to show them how it is done.

Hence I don't have high expectations on seeing something extraordinary coming
out of MS in the VR space. They just don't have the imagination.

------
Clubber
I would love a phone that I could plug into a dock and use just like a regular
computer. I was certain that's what Microsoft was going after with their
Windows 8 release. I'm not sure why they aren't pursuing it. I think I read
somewhere that Intel dropped their mobile chip line.

~~~
cyphar
Canonical was working on that with Ubuntu Touch, and I remember that someone
had tried making a GNOME (or was it KDE?) fork that had support for that. It's
definitely something the free software community is looking into, but my main
concern is that whatever we end up with being based on free software.
Otherwise it would be a step back as a community.

------
bediger4000
Not only did they miss the mobile phone opportunity, they aimed away from it.
Windows phones are objectively bad.

Further: "company won't make the same mistake with augmented reality and
virtual reality." What, they're not going to port Word, Excel and PowerPoint
(ugh!) to AR and/or VR?

